# British Containership Loses 42 Containers Overboard Off Japan



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

The UK Marine Accident Investigation Branch has launched an investigation into the loss of dozens of containers from a British containership off Japan.

The MAIB says 42 containers were lost overboard from the UK-flagged MV Ever Smart approximately 700nm east of Japan on October 30, 2017.

The incident appears to have occurred as the Ever Smart was underway from Taipei, Taiwan to the Port of Los Angeles on the U.S. west coast. The ship is due to arrive at the port on November 8.

On the day of the incident, meteorologists were tracking a powerful hurricane force low-pressure system over the northwestern Pacific.

In February 2015, the MV Ever Smart was involved in a fairly major head-on collision with a tanker while departing the port of Jebel Ali in the UAE.

The ship is managed by Evergreen Marine (UK).


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

surveychile said:


> The UK Marine Accident Investigation Branch has launched an investigation into the loss of dozens of containers from a British containership off Japan.
> 
> The MAIB says 42 containers were lost overboard from the UK-flagged MV Ever Smart approximately 700nm east of Japan on October 30, 2017.
> 
> ...


Interesting. What advantage would a Taiwan company acquire by registering any of its ships in the UK? Has the UK become a FOC registry?


----------



## brooksy (Aug 24, 2009)

Evergreen,s UK flagged ships always used to have the prefix HATSU


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

brooksy said:


> Evergreen,s UK flagged ships always used to have the prefix HATSU


Hatsu Marine Ltd was dissolved on 31st December 2013. 

According to Companies House, Evergreen Marine (UK) Ltd have used other front names: 

HATSU MARINE LIMITED 04 Jan 2002 - 01 May 2007
EVERGREEN U.K. LIMITED 16 Jan 1992 - 04 Jan 2002
EVERGREEN INTERNATIONAL (U.K.) LIMITED 29 Dec 1987 - 16 Jan 1992
EVERGREEN MARINE CORPORATION (U.K.) LIMITED 02 Nov 1979 - 29 Dec 1987 

Apart from a token Brit or two most of the People in charge are stated to be from Taiwan/Republic of China.


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

surveychile said:


> The UK Marine Accident Investigation Branch has launched an investigation into the loss of dozens of containers from a British containership off Japan.
> 
> The MAIB says 42 containers were lost overboard from the UK-flagged MV Ever Smart approximately 700nm east of Japan on October 30, 2017.
> 
> ...


Last time I was in Taiwan Taipei was well inland. The ports in the North is Keelung !

Alan


----------



## brooksy (Aug 24, 2009)

Mad Landsman said:


> Hatsu Marine Ltd was dissolved on 31st December 2013.
> 
> According to Companies House, Evergreen Marine (UK) Ltd have used other front names:
> 
> ...


When I worked at Thamesport Evergreen had a Port Office the person in charge was usually a ships Master.That was the days when they ran a Round the world service in both directions.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

brooksy said:


> When I worked at Thamesport Evergreen had a Port Office the person in charge was usually a ships Master.That was the days when they ran a Round the world service in both directions.


I was using the term 'in charge' in the sense of the Company - Chairman, Directors, Secretary. 

The person in charge up front is a different matter - just an employee.....


----------



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Did I read correctly recently that Evergreen had agreed to sell to Mainland Cosco/China shipping group.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Evergreen, Cosco, CMA-CGM, OOCL have formed what is called the 'Ocean Alliance'. 
It is not a takeover but an agreement to share out the market and try to avoid duplication of routes and services. 
It came into action in April 2017.
Commerce seems to overrule politics, apparently. 

http://worldmaritimenews.com/archives/216649/ocean-alliance-starts-ploughing-the-seas/


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

I think that Cosco/CSCL has agreed to take over/buy OOCL.

Martyn


----------

